# Congratulations to me. I Have (Insert Number Here) Posts/Thanks



## Semper Fidelis

This thread will now be utilized to post announcements that you have a certain number of posts. Please simply addend your congratulations (to yourself) about the number of posts you have.

Use this thread to also note how many times you've been thanked if you want to note any odometer changes for that as well.

We don't need any Post Count Grinches here. If you're ambivalent about your own post count or others then remain ambivalent but don't be a party pooper for others.


----------



## Herald

Congratulations to me. This my 5981st post. I have fulfilled my dream in life. I have always wanted to have 5981 posts. I'm sorry. I'm too emotional right now. Does anyone have a hanky? *honk*


----------



## Semper Fidelis

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Congratulations to me. This my 5981st post. I have fulfilled my dream in life. I have always wanted to have 5981 posts. I'm sorry. I'm too emotional right now. Does anyone have a hanky? *honk*



Now you have 5983. I'm sorry that you're dream has come crashing down so quickly.

Funny story, my son James started crying a few months ago when we started talking about his 6th birthday coming up. He said that he "...liked 5..." and that "...5 is deep in my heart...."

I started telling him recently that we weren't going to have a birthday party for him or give him any presents because he doesn't like "6" and now he's changed his tune.


----------



## Herald

Semper Fidelis said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to me. This my 5981st post. I have fulfilled my dream in life. I have always wanted to have 5981 posts. I'm sorry. I'm too emotional right now. Does anyone have a hanky? *honk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have 5983. I'm sorry that you're dream has come crashing down so quickly.
> 
> Funny story, my son James started crying a few months ago when we started talking about his 6th birthday coming up. He said that he "...liked 5..." and that "...5 is deep in my heart...."
> 
> I started telling him recently that we weren't going to have a birthday party for him or give him any presents because he doesn't like "6" and now he's changed his tune.
Click to expand...


Oh, how I would love to have the problems of a disgruntled 6 year old!

Cute story, Rich.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter




----------



## py3ak

Rich you should tell James that the Psalmist understood his anguish --Psalm 102:11.


----------



## Pilgrim

6000 posts! 

Well, at least I can say I am a "Puritanboard Doctor" now even though I'm a long way from having earned any other kind of doctorate!


----------



## Herald

Right on your tail, buddy boy.


----------



## Herald

I think I'll catch your draft and pass you on the final lap.


----------



## DMcFadden

Now let's see . . . Bill has 5,995 posts since August of 2005. That translates into 171.23 posts per month.

Today Bill made fun of someone I know who is averaging 302.40 posts per month. 

That yields a surplus of 131.17 posts per month for said put-downee over said put-downer (Bill).

At the present rate of posting, that means that this heretofore unnamed righteous poster will overtake the billious Bill in exactly . . . hmmmm, well . . . my gracious . . . that soon huh?

Or as Bill says:


> I think I'll catch your draft and pass you on the final lap.


----------



## Herald

Dennis, yeah but I'm still under my posting allotment. I have reduced my posting footprint (although I do offset it by PM's which don't officially count towards my posting stats. Al Gore would be proud).


----------



## Dewalt

wow


----------



## Herald

*6000 posts for me!!*

6000 posts for me! 6000 posts for me! *sticks tongue out at Dennis*


----------



## DMcFadden

North Jersey Baptist said:


> 6000 posts for me! 6000 posts for me! *sticks tongue out at Dennis*



Oh yeah! Well you can just go to . . . go to . . . go to . . . an Arminian church with a Joel Osteen fan club and a charismatic pastor with a gift of criticism.


----------



## Ivan

DMcFadden said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6000 posts for me! 6000 posts for me! *sticks tongue out at Dennis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! Well you can just go to . . . go to . . . go to . . . an Arminian church with a Joel Osteen fan club and a charismatic pastor with a gift of criticism.
Click to expand...


Yeow! That's brutal!! You're a tough guy, Dennis. I'm not messin' with you.


----------



## turmeric

Why do people count them anyway?


----------



## Reformingstudent

*I'm never going to catch up with you guys!*


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Semper Fidelis said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to me. This my 5981st post. I have fulfilled my dream in life. I have always wanted to have 5981 posts. I'm sorry. I'm too emotional right now. Does anyone have a hanky? *honk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have 5983. I'm sorry that you're dream has come crashing down so quickly.
> 
> Funny story, my son James started crying a few months ago when we started talking about his 6th birthday coming up. He said that he "...liked 5..." and that "...5 is deep in my heart...."
> 
> I started telling him recently that we weren't going to have a birthday party for him or give him any presents because he doesn't like "6" and now he's changed his tune.
Click to expand...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

I thought I was the only one sad enough to start a thread congratulating myself, but now they're all at it.


----------



## jfschultz

Ecc 1:2


----------



## toddpedlar

Indeed, John. Note the sarcastic title of the thread, and the first post...


----------



## wsw201

turmeric said:


> Why do people count them anyway?



EXACTLY!! I've been posting to the PB since 2002 and I realized along time ago its QUALITY over quanity!!


----------



## Blessed5x

turmeric said:


> Why do people count them anyway?




Meg, I think it must be a guy thing!  Since they can't actually arm wrestle on the PB, I guess this is where they can show off their "posting" muscles


----------



## matt01

turmeric said:


> Why do people count them anyway?





wayne said:


> EXACTLY!! I've been posting to the PB since 2002 and I realized along time ago its QUALITY over quanity!!




Good question. Why does it matter how many posts you have? It seems like a waste of space to be bragging about posts and titles. I have been on here a month or so longer than Wayne, and have less than 20% of his posts. Post as much as is edifying to your soul, but quit wasting threads on these counts and proclamations of graduation to some new grade level.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I try not to add to threads that are focused on post counts, beyond an acknowledgment of the contribution of the poster or a thankful and humble appreciation for the acknowledgment of my own. Post counts are stats. Stats can be meaningful...or not. They are not that different in essence from check numbers. You can start check numbers low or high, some think that higher check numbers make some difference. As has been noted (and which I also said in a previous thread below), it is really quality not quantity which matters most. I'd personally rather trade all my superfulous posts for one or two of Pastor Winzer's or Buchanan's. But as Dr. Seuss might say, a post is a post no matter how small. I am thankful for everyone's contributions be they great or small. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/273367-post17.html


----------



## BobVigneault

What a bunch of party poopers!!!!!! There is absolutely nothing wrong with milestones and anniversaries. Folks aren't necessarily chest beating because they reach a certain milestone. It can mean different things to different people. It can mean "Hey, I made it 500 posts without being banned!" or, "My 5000 posts insure that I can be tracked by Google".

Whatever, it's a harmless and brief celebration that one belongs and contributes to the most prominent reformed and Reformed bulletin board in cyberspace. Stop your whining about post counts! (Unless of course you're just trying to get your number up.)

This was my 5,244th post. Yipppeeeee!


----------



## VictorBravo

BobVigneault said:


> It can mean "Hey, I made it 500 posts without being banned!"



 I once was a public defender. I had one case in which my client was accused of transporting meth (and there was overwhelming evidence against him). He said to me, "I hope you can help. I've made it to age 25 without ever being convicted of a felony." 

I didn't say it, but I thought, "man, you set some high standards, buddy."

Of course, he had about 10 misdemeanors.


----------



## Wannabee

I made it to 17 without a speeding ticket... barely. 

As for posts, it just ain't fair.  While I'm no 5k runner, my numbers were seriously diminished in the Great Deduction wherein thousands of threads (with my name all over them) where put out to pasture. Good grief. A few years of seminary  and someone wipes out most of your portfolio.  Me thinks it's a conspiracy!  Where are those blasted thread raiders!


[video=youtube;4ogZo9YreQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ogZo9YreQ4[/video]


----------



## panta dokimazete

lol! excellent!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Wannabee said:


> As for posts, it just ain't fair.  While I'm no 5k runner, my numbers were seriously diminished in the Great Deduction wherein thousands of threads (with my name all over them) where put out to pasture. Good grief. A few years of seminary  and someone wipes out most of your portfolio.  Me thinks it's a conspiracy!  Where are those blasted thread raiders!



Yeah, I lost about 2,000 posts in the Great Purge of 2005, as noted in the algebra thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/355444-post47.html


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Wannabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for posts, it just ain't fair.  While I'm no 5k runner, my numbers were seriously diminished in the Great Deduction wherein thousands of threads (with my name all over them) where put out to pasture. Good grief. A few years of seminary  and someone wipes out most of your portfolio.  Me thinks it's a conspiracy!  Where are those blasted thread raiders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I lost about 2,000 posts in the Great Purge of 2005, as noted in the algebra thread:
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/355444-post47.html
Click to expand...


What's 2000 posts to you Andrew? One less ivory back-scratcher.


----------



## Herald

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for posts, it just ain't fair.  While I'm no 5k runner, my numbers were seriously diminished in the Great Deduction wherein thousands of threads (with my name all over them) where put out to pasture. Good grief. A few years of seminary  and someone wipes out most of your portfolio.  Me thinks it's a conspiracy!  Where are those blasted thread raiders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I lost about 2,000 posts in the Great Purge of 2005, as noted in the algebra thread:
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/355444-post47.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's 2000 posts to you Andrew? One less ivory back-scratcher.
Click to expand...


----------



## Herald

Wannabee said:


> I made it to 17 without a speeding ticket... barely.
> 
> As for posts, it just ain't fair.  While I'm no 5k runner, my numbers were seriously diminished in the Great Deduction wherein thousands of threads (with my name all over them) where put out to pasture. Good grief. A few years of seminary  and someone wipes out most of your portfolio.  Me thinks it's a conspiracy!  Where are those blasted thread raiders!
> 
> 
> YouTube - Me Monster



That was excellent! I have to borrow that video for someone I know.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

BobVigneault said:


> What a bunch of party poopers!!!!!! There is absolutely nothing wrong with milestones and anniversaries. Folks aren't necessarily chest beating because they reach a certain milestone. It can mean different things to different people. It can mean "Hey, I made it 500 posts without being banned!" or, "My 5000 posts insure that I can be tracked by Google".
> 
> Whatever, it's a harmless and brief celebration that one belongs and contributes to the most prominent reformed and Reformed bulletin board in cyberspace. Stop your whining about post counts! (Unless of course you're just trying to get your number up.)
> 
> This was my 5,244th post. Yipppeeeee!


 Bob and congratulations on your 5,244th post.

The thread title was posted out of humor and not disdain for any who will post their excitement.

Why do I get excited when an odometer resets (or used to reset) at 100,000 miles? I don't know. It's just a milestone.

Post counts are the same way.

I normally don't watch my post count but, when I went over 10K, I was excited for about 30 seconds.

Actually, you do receive some collateral benefits from moving into the Post-graduate and Doctorate ranks in terms of a higher PM limit and access to the Executive bathroom.

Bottom line, we don't need any Post Count Grinches here. If you're ambivalent then remain ambivalent but don't be a party pooper for others.




Wannabee said:


> I made it to 17 without a speeding ticket... barely.
> 
> As for posts, it just ain't fair.  While I'm no 5k runner, my numbers were seriously diminished in the Great Deduction wherein thousands of threads (with my name all over them) where put out to pasture. Good grief. A few years of seminary  and someone wipes out most of your portfolio.  Me thinks it's a conspiracy!  Where are those blasted thread raiders!



I've heard about this catastrophe a number of times. I don't know exactly if it was by design or by accident that thread counts were lost but, hopefully, service has improved since then.


----------



## Zenas

*Announcement:*

I win.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

> ...the executive bathroom...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

BobVigneault said:


> What a bunch of party poopers!!!!!! There is absolutely nothing wrong with milestones and anniversaries. Folks aren't necessarily chest beating because they reach a certain milestone. It can mean different things to different people. It can mean "Hey, I made it 500 posts without being banned!" or, "My 5000 posts insure that I can be tracked by Google".
> 
> Whatever, it's a harmless and brief celebration that one belongs and contributes to the most prominent reformed and Reformed bulletin board in cyberspace. Stop your whining about post counts! (Unless of course you're just trying to get your number up.)
> 
> This was my 5,244th post. Yipppeeeee!



It's the highlight of some people's lives.


----------



## staythecourse

Rich, how about a running character-counter as I type my posts. That could be used to calculate the estimated real-time number of posts as I type (based on the average character-length of my posts.) And I would feel good about myself. Really good as a matter of fact. And I want to feel good. Can I feel good?


----------



## HaigLaw

victorbravo said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can mean "Hey, I made it 500 posts without being banned!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once was a public defender. I had one case in which my client was accused of transporting meth (and there was overwhelming evidence against him). He said to me, "I hope you can help. I've made it to age 25 without ever being convicted of a felony."
> 
> I didn't say it, but I thought, "man, you set some high standards, buddy."
> 
> Of course, he had about 10 misdemeanors.
Click to expand...


Reminds me of a kid I represented as an indigent when he was 15 and lucked out because the prosecutor neglected to allege his age, which was an element of the offense. The judge dutifully dismissed. Two years later, when indicted for murder, he wanted his wonder attorney again. He wasn't so lucky this time.


----------



## danmpem

1,000!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wannabee

Semper Fidelis said:


> I've heard about this catastrophe a number of times. I don't know exactly if it was by design or by accident that thread counts were lost but, hopefully, service has improved since then.



The board has definitely changed since then, mostly for the better I think. At the time I think they thought it was necessary because of space limitations, but I'm not sure. All I know is all of a sudden "BANG," I'm a newby again.


----------



## bookslover

I have actually had more than 12,000,000 posts on the PB but, out of extreme modesty (pats self on back), I dialed the number back to the count you see above.

Modesty - it's my GREATEST asset!


----------



## danmpem

bookslover said:


> I have actually had more than 12,000,000 posts on the PB but, out of extreme modesty (pats self on back), I dialed the number back to the count you see above.
> 
> Modesty - it's my GREATEST asset!



Mine is humility, and I'm pretty proud of that.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

danmpem said:


> 1,000!!!!!!!!



Congrats!


----------



## danmpem

Congratulations to Rich. He has been thanked 1,896 times in 896 posts - a 1,000 thank difference!


----------



## Barnpreacher

Which means he's averaging about 2.1 thanks per every thanked post he receives. For you number geeks out there. 

I'm certain he has some outlier posts that have about 25-30 thanks in it which really sways the mean, but you get the point.


----------



## etexas

I have..


----------



## Virginia Marine

Semper Fidelis said:


> This thread will now be utilized to post announcements that you have a certain number of posts. Please simply addend your congratulations (to yourself) about the number of posts you have.
> 
> Use this thread to also note how many times you've been thanked if you want to note any odometer changes for that as well.
> 
> We don't need any Post Count Grinches here. If you're ambivalent about your own post count or others then remain ambivalent but don't be a party pooper for others.



I wish I could say that I have as many posts as I have pictures of Rich's kids...


----------



## etexas

4726 Posts WITHOUT BEING BANNED. Rich? Are going to ban me today and stop my incredible streak! NOW, your Uncle Etexas, does not feel he is THANKED enough. I mean people what gives! My words are as plentiful as stones and as lovely as diamonds. So, if I sneeze...well I am SO cool.


----------



## BobVigneault

Max you are being facetious, fallacious, fictitious, fanciful, fantastical and fictive. Cut it out!


----------



## Ivan

etexas said:


> 4726 Posts WITHOUT BEING BANNED.



By the skin of your teeth!!


----------



## N. Eshelman

*I have graduated from the Puritan Board freshmen class.*

I am looking forward to my time as a sophomore.


----------



## Athaleyah

Congratulations! At my present rate of posting, it will be a long time before I join you.


----------



## toddpedlar

nleshelman said:


> I am looking forward to my time as a sophomore.



Well, you don't really "graduate" upon becoming a sophomore... you only become a slightly less lowly student


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Some of us are quick learners and become Postgraduates in 6 months...


----------



## Kim G

*500 Posts!*

I have just reached 500 posts. I can't believe this happened so quickly! I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has been such a blessing to me. I have enjoyed the interaction with God's people.



Edit: Wow, I'm a sophomore now! Woo hoo, cool.


----------



## FrielWatcher

500 posts. Too much interesting stuff here on PB! You guys are awesome here.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

5,000 today!!!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> 5,000 today!!!



Wow
That's alot of posts. I'll never get that many!


----------



## Scott1

Lord willing, I will shortly pass 1,000 posts and 300 thanks.

I'm not sure how that stacks up, but I am grateful to Puritan Board that in these last four months, I have grown in the grace and knowledge of our Lord and toward my fellow Christians here.

Specifically, I am getting a more complete understanding of Reformed theology, even the more difficult areas like eschatology. Recently, I even came to recognize an effigy of Mr Van Til. That would have been unthinkable only a couple short months ago.

Glory to God and blessings to all for that.


----------



## Grymir

Party for me!!!!! I just hit 2000 posts! I'm a senior now!!! WooHoo!!


----------



## Matthias

I


----------



## Matthias

am


----------



## Matthias

on


----------



## Matthias

my


----------



## Matthias

way


----------



## Matthias




----------



## Grymir

Now I know why my e-mail notification is going nuts!!!!!


----------



## Grymir

I guess we could debate quality time vs. quantity time!


----------



## Matthias

Grymir said:


> Now I know why my e-mail notification is going nuts!!!!!



Lol...sorry... I go a little loopy after midnight


----------



## Grymir

That's O.k. I thought it was my computer, but I forgot the human element. (Redneck translation - "I'm glad its you goin' loopy rather than my computer )


----------



## OPC'n

Semper Fidelis said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of party poopers!!!!!! There is absolutely nothing wrong with milestones and anniversaries. Folks aren't necessarily chest beating because they reach a certain milestone. It can mean different things to different people. It can mean "Hey, I made it 500 posts without being banned!" or, "My 5000 posts insure that I can be tracked by Google".
> 
> Whatever, it's a harmless and brief celebration that one belongs and contributes to the most prominent reformed and Reformed bulletin board in cyberspace. Stop your whining about post counts! (Unless of course you're just trying to get your number up.)
> 
> This was my 5,244th post. Yipppeeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> Bob and congratulations on your 5,244th post.
> 
> The thread title was posted out of humor and not disdain for any who will post their excitement.
> 
> Why do I get excited when an odometer resets (or used to reset) at 100,000 miles? I don't know. It's just a milestone.
> 
> Post counts are the same way.
> 
> I normally don't watch my post count but, when I went over 10K, I was excited for about 30 seconds.
> 
> Actually, you do receive some collateral benefits from moving into the Post-graduate and Doctorate ranks in terms of a higher PM limit and access to the Executive bathroom.
> 
> Bottom line, we don't need any Post Count Grinches here. If you're ambivalent then remain ambivalent but don't be a party pooper for others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made it to 17 without a speeding ticket... barely.
> 
> As for posts, it just ain't fair.  While I'm no 5k runner, my numbers were seriously diminished in the Great Deduction wherein thousands of threads (with my name all over them) where put out to pasture. Good grief. A few years of seminary  and someone wipes out most of your portfolio.  Me thinks it's a conspiracy!  Where are those blasted thread raiders!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard about this catastrophe a number of times. I don't know exactly if it was by design or by accident that thread counts were lost but, hopefully, service has improved since then.
Click to expand...


Bob doesn't have a sense of humor, remember? He's dead serious about his accomplishments and this post!  Congrats all!


----------



## Zenas

I have 1,588 posts as of today.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Congrats Zenas!!!


----------



## matt01

Zenas said:


> I have 1,588 posts as of today.



Congratulations on your tremendous achievement. You are a true blessing to this board.


----------



## Grymir

Zenas said:


> I have 1,588 posts as of today.



Congrats and Mega-Dittos!! I know how much that will help you in your career as a lawyer. No jury could help but render a verdict in your favor.


----------



## SolaScriptura

I wish I had more posts. Then I'd be cool. Like you guys.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Well.... What is stopping you???


----------



## SolaScriptura

The fear of coolness.


----------



## Grymir

SolaScriptura said:


> The fear of coolness.


----------



## Prufrock

Wow, I just realized I made it to being a sophomore without being kicked off!


----------



## Matthias

I just noticed I passed the 400 mark... moving rather slowly considering my start date.. Ive seen a few members almost at 400 in less than a month


----------



## Honor

YEYE me I have... wait... I can't see how many I have. now that is just sad


----------



## kvanlaan

I graduated! Woo hoo!


----------



## Honor

oh there we go... I have 177... Skippy do!!!
I would like to thank the Board and all the little people that helped me get here today... With out you I would not be where I am today... and my fans, they are... HEY why are you playing the music and why is my time running


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I now have 4 digit numbers in total posts, thanks, and thanks given. woohoo!


----------



## panta dokimazete

My brother, you have been BUSY!

-----Added 1/1/2009 at 04:26:34 EST-----

ok - before I change it - just wanted to note on my profile:

Total Thanks: 666

<shudder>


----------



## shackleton

I made it to 1000  I think I came close to getting kicked off a couple of times but did not. At the rate I am posting I will never graduate.


----------



## Ivan

panta dokimazete said:


> ok - before I change it - just wanted to note on my profile:
> 
> Total Thanks: 666
> 
> <shudder>



Quick!! Thank somebody before Hal Lindsey finds out!!


----------



## panta dokimazete

Done!  

Get thee behind me, HL!!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

*Post #4,000*

WOOT!


----------



## Grymir

Mega-Ditto's!!!!!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon




----------



## BJClark

I'd have to post to see how many posts I have..I don't pay attention to these things, 

but I notice..everyone should probably go back and edit their posts..and make the correction of how many posts they really have..like Herald, his posts SAYS it was his 5981st post but in looking at his post count..he now has 8,806 posts..so since 06-19-2008, 09:34 PM I can tell he's been very busy trying to catch up to Rich with..14,626 posts, and Josh with 17,750 posts..but Herald, like me, You'll probably never catch up (and that's okay)..but then they are trying to catch up with Andrew..at 24,012--but even then Josh still has some 6,262 posts to go..so Josh better get busy..


----------



## PresbyDane

And I am only at 900 posts


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

Martin Marsh said:


> And I am only at 900 posts



Martin, it has taken me two years to reach 1000 posts. I think you are posting an average of 20 per day.  

Even Joshua only averages about 10 per day.


----------



## TimV

Isn't the idea to get the smallest ratio between your posts and Thanked Posts?


----------



## Zenas

I have a lot of posts.


----------



## JBaldwin

I finally broke the 2000 mark!


----------



## Seb

TimV said:


> Isn't the idea to get the smallest ratio between your posts and Thanked Posts?



The ratio formula I always have in my head is:

Thanked Post Number / (Total Posts - Thanks)

Since a "Thanks" increases the Post number 

The higher the number the better.


----------



## TimV

Ah! I didn't know a thanks equals a post.


----------



## PresbyDane

Gomarus said:


> Martin Marsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I am only at 900 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin, it has taken me two years to reach 1000 posts. I think you are posting an average of 20 per day.
> 
> Even Joshua only averages about 10 per day.
Click to expand...


From what I can calculate Backwoods Presbytarian must be at about 21 posts per day and has been for close to a year.
So I still have som learning to do


----------



## ww

I just realized that I'm not as active as I'd like to be as I've been a member for over a year and am still a Freshman and there are members who have been here like 5 months and are already Sophomore's.  Looks like I need to get busy as I should be at least in the Sophomore category by now.


----------



## DMcFadden

I crossed the 5,000 line without notice. But, it is my impression that some of our wisest heads on the PB are also the ones who are slow to speak and slower to post.


----------



## ww

DMcFadden said:


> I crossed the 5,000 line without notice. But, it is my impression that some of our wisest heads on the PB are also the ones who are slow to speak and slower to post.



Congratulations Dennis on crossing the 5000 mark! 

Although I don't resemble that remark I do appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## Theognome

1,000 annoying witticisms achieved! 

Theognome


----------



## etexas

5432


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Martin Marsh said:


> Gomarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Marsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I am only at 900 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin, it has taken me two years to reach 1000 posts. I think you are posting an average of 20 per day.
> 
> Even Joshua only averages about 10 per day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I can calculate Backwoods Presbytarian must be at about 21 posts per day and has been for close to a year.
> So I still have some learning to do
Click to expand...


Some of us have a lot to learn


----------



## ww

I finally made it to 500 posts with this very post. If I'm not mistaken I should now be graduating to the Puritan Sophomore level. I am honored and looking forward to many more years and posts on PB among my Puritan loving friends.


----------



## gene_mingo

I decided to ignore all the other posts in this thread and further my post count by adding...

grats to me I have 502 posts!

-----Added 3/8/2009 at 05:39:23 EST-----

or is it 503?


----------



## Grymir

All right and congrats!


----------



## gene_mingo

thank you


----------



## ww

gene_mingo said:


> I decided to ignore all the other posts in this thread and further my post count by adding...
> 
> grats to me I have 502 posts!
> 
> -----Added 3/8/2009 at 05:39:23 EST-----
> 
> or is it 503?



Congrats Josh and Welcome to the Class! Looking forward to our Sophomore Year!


----------



## gene_mingo

whitway said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to ignore all the other posts in this thread and further my post count by adding...
> 
> grats to me I have 502 posts!
> 
> -----Added 3/8/2009 at 05:39:23 EST-----
> 
> or is it 503?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Josh and Welcome to the Class! Looking forward to our Sophomore Year!
Click to expand...

Thank you, but looking at our join dates, it looks as if I was held back a year or two.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

I joined the Sophomore class yesterday, and I'm proud to be here. 518!!!

Edit: Make that 519


----------



## OPC'n

I don't really care about the number of my posts...I just want to know why my star is the only one that is faded!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

I am probably at less than 200...I think. 

-----Added 3/8/2009 at 08:32:24 EST-----

Oh, surprise...more than I thought.. 

-----Added 3/8/2009 at 08:33:08 EST-----



sjonee said:


> I don't really care about the number of my posts...I just want to know why my star is the only one that is faded!



It must be really faded cuz I don't see any stars.


----------



## OPC'n

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> I am probably at less than 200...I think.
> 
> -----Added 3/8/2009 at 08:32:24 EST-----
> 
> Oh, surprise...more than I thought..
> 
> -----Added 3/8/2009 at 08:33:08 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care about the number of my posts...I just want to know why my star is the only one that is faded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be really faded cuz I don't see any stars.
Click to expand...


You dont' see the faded star by my name and the nice bright star by yours? Are your eyes fading, Beth?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

I sure don't...maybe you are running out of infractions.


----------



## OPC'n

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> I sure don't...maybe you are running out of infractions.



Grrrr! I know you see it! You are just trying to make me think



And I never break the rules!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

sjonee said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure don't...maybe you are running out of infractions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrr! I know you see it! You are just trying to make me think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I never break the rules!
Click to expand...


Oh, I see...when you said faded I was looking for a faded star, not a star of a different color. I am too literal at times I guess. lol I have no idea what those stars mean.


----------



## OPC'n

Different color?! Mine is the same color as yours only FADED! You do want to send me to the asylum don't you? Well, I know what I see....I think!


----------



## Athaleyah

sjonee said:


> Different color?! Mine is the same color as yours only FADED! You do want to send me to the asylum don't you? Well, I know what I see....I think!



Beth's star is gold and blue. Your star is blue and black. At least as I see it.


----------



## OPC'n

Athaleyah said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different color?! Mine is the same color as yours only FADED! You do want to send me to the asylum don't you? Well, I know what I see....I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth's star is gold and blue. Your star is blue and black. At least as I see it.
Click to expand...


Black? This is a conspiracy! It's gold and blue only faded! Never mind, I'll just mope about.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

sjonee said:


> Athaleyah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different color?! Mine is the same color as yours only FADED! You do want to send me to the asylum don't you? Well, I know what I see....I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth's star is gold and blue. Your star is blue and black. At least as I see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black? This is a conspiracy! It's gold and blue only faded! Never mind, I'll just mope about.
Click to expand...


My star is better than your star.


----------



## OPC'n

Moping...


----------



## Athaleyah

A sophomore today after only 5 years! Go me! Woo!


----------



## Jesus is my friend

I made Sophmore this week and I'm really happy about it,Thank you everyone here at the PB,I am humbled by all the folks here with such wisdom and love


----------



## Zenas

Lupaloo.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Zenas said:


> Lupaloo.



Huh!


----------



## he beholds

*Senior!*

Woo Hoo! This is my 2,347th post.
Apparently I, like many of you, have a thriving and virtuous virtual social life : )


----------



## Rich Koster

I wonder how many posts I could have if I learned to type with more than 2 fingers


----------



## Grymir

Yes!!!!! 3,000 posts and a new job! All in one day. Now for some guilty pleasures. Two hours of NCIS!

God is Good!


----------



## ww

Grymir said:


> Yes!!!!! 3,000 posts and a new job! All in one day. Now for some guilty pleasures. Two hours of NCIS!
> 
> God is Good!



Dude! You've been living right!


----------



## Michael

Grymir said:


> Yes!!!!! 3,000 posts and a new job! All in one day. Now for some guilty pleasures. Two hours of NCIS!
> 
> God is Good!



Wow! 3000 posts in one day!! You may have to cut back a bit once you start your new job.


----------



## Zenas

That's alot.


----------



## Grymir

Ezekiel16 said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!!!! 3,000 posts and a new job! All in one day. Now for some guilty pleasures. Two hours of NCIS!
> 
> God is Good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! 3000 posts in one day!! You may have to cut back a bit once you start your new job.
Click to expand...


----------



## ww

I have 1000 posts and am now a Junior.


----------



## OPC'n

whitway said:


> I have 1000 posts and am now a Junior.



Well, I'm a senior so a little respect from you now, kid!


----------



## Zenas

Rwar.


----------



## ww

sjonee said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 1000 posts and am now a Junior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm a senior so a little respect from you now, kid!
Click to expand...


Yes Maam! 

-----Added 3/30/2009 at 01:17:49 EST-----



Zenas said:


> Rwar.


----------



## charliejunfan

congrats to me I now have 800 and something posts, almost a junior! woo!


----------



## ww

charliejunfan said:


> congrats to me I now have 800 and something posts, almost a junior! woo!



Come on Charlie! You can do it!


----------



## charliejunfan

Now with this post I have 831! Thanks for the incouragment Wayne!


----------



## Jon 316

WOOP WOOP! I'm now a sophomore!


----------



## Michael Doyle

I really need to talk more, this whole freshman thing is such a drag. I`ve been like a freshman for 400+ posts and its getting me batty I say...


----------



## Berean

Michael. Chalk up one more


----------



## etexas

Michael Doyle said:


> I really need to talk more, this whole freshman thing is such a drag. I`ve been like a freshman for 400+ posts and its getting me batty I say...


I got held back!


----------



## jaybird0827

My graduate year is dragging out. These demanding professors! I should have chosen an easier degree.


----------



## PresbyDane

Congratulations to me I am less than 400 away of graduating


----------



## etexas

HEAR YE, HEAR YE!!!!!! I am of Today: A PB Doctor!!!!!! SO! After ALL the Laughter, Joy, and Warm Fuzzies I have Brought to this Board leads me to a question for the Admins......What do I get???? I'm serious! I better be something REALLY cool!


----------



## charliejunfan

838!


----------



## Knoxienne

I became a Junior today!!! Joy and jubilation.


----------



## etexas

Still waiting to see what I get!!!!!! Cause as a new Doctor I KNOW Rich and the other Admins are going to get me something nice.......REAL NICE! Gonna kick back and see what it is.


----------



## charliejunfan

I'm at 841!


----------



## jaybird0827

etexas said:


> Still waiting to see what I get!!!!!! Cause as a new Doctor I KNOW Rich and the other Admins are going to get me something nice.......REAL NICE! Gonna kick back and see what it is.



Take a $5 bill out of your wallet, go to Starbuck's, and treat yourself to a cup of coffee.


----------



## Matthias

Im almost in the elite 700 club


----------



## Berean

etexas said:


> HEAR YE, HEAR YE!!!!!! I am of Today: A PB Doctor!!!!!! SO! After ALL the Laughter, Joy, and Warm Fuzzies I have Brought to this Board leads me to a question for the Admins......What do I get???? I'm serious! I better be something REALLY cool!




You really don't want to know what they have for you. 

Size 12 boot?


----------



## etexas

Berean said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEAR YE, HEAR YE!!!!!! I am of Today: A PB Doctor!!!!!! SO! After ALL the Laughter, Joy, and Warm Fuzzies I have Brought to this Board leads me to a question for the Admins......What do I get???? I'm serious! I better be something REALLY cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't want to know what they have for you.
> 
> Size 12 boot?
Click to expand...

Pipe down....FRESHMAN! Norm they love me! if they were gonna boot me, it would have been LONG ago. The memories! No my friend! I am SURE they are out picking an awesome gift. Yep! Bet they doing it right now, as I type..............


----------



## Theognome

Knoxienne said:


> I became a Junior today!!! Joy and jubilation.



The purdiest of all the PB posters is getting all edumacated! 

Theognome


----------



## Theognome

Thank y'all 1,000 times, as y'all have done.

Theognome


----------



## ww

You are a highly thanked Man! Quite Commendable.


----------



## Skyler

500 posts! Yay!

Now I can *legitimately* engage in sophistry, right?


----------



## Michael

Skyler said:


> 500 posts! Yay!
> 
> Now I can *legitimately* engage in sophistry, right?


Congrats, Jonathan! 

You've accomplished in 3 months what I have not yet been able to do in 4 years.


----------



## Zenas

bombs.


----------



## Theognome

2000 posts and not a single smiley used (save those in quoted texts not mine). Beat that!

Theognome


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

Theognome said:


> 2000 posts and not a single smiley used (save those in quoted texts not mine). Beat that!
> 
> Theognome



Now that's just plain sad!


----------



## Theognome

Consider this-

I just took the time to read through this thread. From it's beginning as a somewhat humorous/moderately serious place to blow one's horn, it has become a thread where some scoff, others beam and yet even more display where they've reached so as to strive for more. No matter what your perspective on this thread and its purpose, one thing is certain- it is filled with folks who have invested time here, on this board; edifying, rebuking, encouraging and even loving the body of Christ. Look again at this thread, for five years from now, the numbers presented and achievements declared will seem minute compared to what many of the men and women of God have done for their brethren here.

Theognome


----------



## Michael Doyle

Amen brother Bill. 

Bring on the 500th post


----------



## Michael

Oops. I seem to have missed the parade for my 500th post. Spent 4 years as a Freshman. Starting to think I should cut back a little on the partying.


----------



## Zenas

Post 2646!


----------



## PresbyDane

Yeah I made it to "Graduate" without being kick of


----------



## Whitefield

Re4mdant said:


> Yeah I made it to "Graduate" without being kick of


----------



## OPC'n

Re4mdant said:


> Yeah I made it to "Graduate" without being kick of



Just wait! Everything in its time!


----------



## matt01

Re4mdant said:


> Yeah I made it to "Graduate" without being kick of



Give it time.


----------



## PresbyDane

You guys are so nice thank you


----------



## OPC'n

Re4mdant said:


> You guys are so nice thank you



Don't even mention it...we've got your back


----------



## PresbyDane

With friends like you who needs enemies


----------



## Whitefield

Re4mdant said:


> With friends like you who needs enemies



Just remember the old Army saying, "check six". Meaning keep an eye on your six o'clock position, i.e., watch what is coming up behind you.


----------



## Theogenes

Hey, I just noticed that I went over 1000 posts. Does that mean I am now a Junior??
If so, WoooHOOO!


----------



## jaybird0827

Postgraduate as of 1 post ago.


----------



## tellville

I am making my 1000 post here in this thread. I never thought I would ever get this many posts! CRAZY!!!! Of course, the "thanks" kind of skew it. And then, if you count meaningful and substantial posts I am probably at around 4  

But none of that matters because I have 1000 posts!!!!!!!


----------



## the Internet

*Perfect Score*

the Internet has made a perfect 10.

That deserves merits, credits, freebies, and a good ole pat on the back. I am particularly interested in the freebies


----------



## Berean

Congrats, Mark. Now I have one more.


----------



## Scottish Lass

While my junior status is seriously skewed by thanking folks, that's because I've learned so much already!!! Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Theognome

the Internet said:


> the Internet has made a perfect 10.
> 
> That deserves merits, credits, freebies, and a good ole pat on the back. I am particularly interested in the freebies



Only two posts?

Theognome


----------



## Scott1

I'm thankful to now have 1,000 "thanks"!


----------



## Whitefield

Scott1 said:


> I'm thankful to now have 1,000 "thanks"!


----------



## Skyler

It seems to me that the bananas have mutated. They have become "Frozen Chosen" and no longer do their Pentecostal-esque dance moves.


----------



## Whitefield

Skyler said:


> It seems to me that the bananas have mutated. They have become "Frozen Chosen" and no longer do their Pentecostal-esque dance moves.



perhaps its a liturgical dance


----------



## Berean

Skyler said:


> It seems to me that the bananas have mutated. They have become "Frozen Chosen" and no longer do their Pentecostal-esque dance moves.



Glad you noticed it too. It seems sometimes they dance and sometimes they're frozen.  I don't know if it matters what dropdown box they come from or if they're Chiquita.


----------



## Skyler

Thou art right, Josh. We are but peasants in thy court. Please forgive us. Thou art the poster of posters.

*swallows nervously*


----------



## Zenas

Yes, forgive us, O Great Poster.


----------



## Skyler

He looks happier now.


----------



## OPC'n

Skyler said:


> He looks happier now.



Always is when he is king!


----------



## Romans922

*Countdown to Puritanboard Senior*

This is the start of the countdown to my Puritanboard Senior status, unless of course a Moderator changes everything around. They have much power in this regard and I submit to them. But I am celebrating many things, so I thought on top of my son's birth, my birthday, my son's baptism, my dog's birthday, I would celebrate this as well.

This current post should be 1,959 posts. I believe you need to get to 2,000 for one to be considered a Puritanboard Senior.


----------



## blhowes

Romans922 said:


> This is the start of the countdown to my Puritanboard Senior status, unless of course a Moderator changes everything around. They have much power in this regard and I submit to them. But I am celebrating many things, so I thought on top of my son's birth, my birthday, my son's baptism, my dog's birthday, I would celebrate this as well.
> 
> This current post should be 1,959 posts. I believe you need to get to 2,000 for one to be considered a Puritanboard Senior.



Andrew,
I've got a real important question to ask you...


----------



## Berean

Looks like there's still some mileage left on this thread.


----------



## Berean

Keep talking...


----------



## Romans922

blhowes said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the start of the countdown to my Puritanboard Senior status, unless of course a Moderator changes everything around. They have much power in this regard and I submit to them. But I am celebrating many things, so I thought on top of my son's birth, my birthday, my son's baptism, my dog's birthday, I would celebrate this as well.
> 
> This current post should be 1,959 posts. I believe you need to get to 2,000 for one to be considered a Puritanboard Senior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew,
> I've got a real important question to ask you...
Click to expand...


What's that Bob?


----------



## Whitefield

Romans922 said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the start of the countdown to my Puritanboard Senior status, unless of course a Moderator changes everything around. They have much power in this regard and I submit to them. But I am celebrating many things, so I thought on top of my son's birth, my birthday, my son's baptism, my dog's birthday, I would celebrate this as well.
> 
> This current post should be 1,959 posts. I believe you need to get to 2,000 for one to be considered a Puritanboard Senior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew,
> I've got a real important question to ask you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that Bob?
Click to expand...


Oh .. probably a question which will require 39 replies?


----------



## Berean

Click-click, Josh


----------



## blhowes

Romans922 said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the start of the countdown to my Puritanboard Senior status, unless of course a Moderator changes everything around. They have much power in this regard and I submit to them. But I am celebrating many things, so I thought on top of my son's birth, my birthday, my son's baptism, my dog's birthday, I would celebrate this as well.
> 
> This current post should be 1,959 posts. I believe you need to get to 2,000 for one to be considered a Puritanboard Senior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew,
> I've got a real important question to ask you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that Bob?
Click to expand...

Now...what's you're page count up to?


----------



## Romans922

With this post I think it is 1,962. How many posts did you have at my age (27)?


----------



## blhowes

Romans922 said:


> With this post I think it is 1,962.


Thanks for the quick response. My curiosity's been satisfied.



Romans922 said:


> How many posts did you have at my age (27)?


I'll have to go back through my records to answer your question...

 Let's see, in 1984 I had...


----------



## Romans922

blhowes said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With this post I think it is 1,962.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. My curiosity's been satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many posts did you have at my age (27)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to go back through my records to answer your question...
> 
> Let's see, in 1984 I had...
Click to expand...


When was the PB started?


----------



## blhowes

Romans922 said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With this post I think it is 1,962.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. My curiosity's been satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many posts did you have at my age (27)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to go back through my records to answer your question...
> 
> Let's see, in 1984 I had...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the PB started?
Click to expand...

Well, Matthew's join date was 09-26-2002, so......it looks like I'm a big nothing in comparison.


----------



## Romans922

Humm? I see, so I win right?


----------



## Romans922

Can someone get me 5 more posts?


----------



## Berean

Romans922 said:


> Can someone get me 5 more posts?



Say again, Andrew?


----------



## Romans922

Berean said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone get me 5 more posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say again, Andrew?
Click to expand...


What can you not hear me? Isn't the mic on?


----------



## Berean

No, I still can't hear you. If I had about 7 more posts I think it might work better. If you stand in MS and shout northward it might help too.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Norm, how many times have you changed your avatar? (Genuine curiosity and a chance for you to eke out one more post!)


----------



## Berean

Not as often as Sarah. Yesterday I realized that I actually found Sarah's posts to be very worthwhile and edifying. I made a doctor appointment for Monday.

-----Added 5/30/2009 at 05:04:31 EST-----



Scottish Lass said:


> Norm, how many times have you changed your avatar? (Genuine curiosity and a chance for you to eke out one more post!)



Did you have a favorite? I think I prefer the current one. Maybe I'll settle down. It's not a bobblehead but how can you go wrong with Westminster, specially here?


----------



## Romans922

Did you hear me, I shouted towards Iowa as loud as I could?


----------



## Romans922

Am I there yet?


----------



## Berean

*I think we're both there! Ya'll hear?*

You know, you could maybe pull rank and get Josh to promote you to "Pastor" instead of PB Senior. But your post count would stay the same.


----------



## Romans922

Berean said:


> *I think we're both there! Ya'll hear?*
> 
> You know, you could maybe pull rank and get Josh to promote you to "Pastor" instead of PB Senior. But your post count would stay the same.



OR

You could petition him for me, and instead of Pastor, you could get him to do, "The Most Holy Right Reverend"


----------



## Berean

Why not just skip up the ecclesiastical ladder to "*Your Eminence*"? 

This should get us banned.


----------



## Romans922

How now, I was being serious (you should actually get Josh to do it), but what you are saying is stepping over the line. haha

But on a side note, i was looking at the title for those in the CoS last week at their GA, that was kind of funny.


----------



## Berean

Request sent. You'll have to check to see if he does it. You're right about the Eminence thing. Too Romish. Will you have to buy new robes?


----------



## Romans922

I guess... ?

I could get a funny hat too.


----------



## Berean

Romans922 said:


> I guess... ?
> 
> I could get a funny hat too.



Better make a poll about those too. 
Don't get a red hat. We're neck 'n neck at 2007 posts.


----------



## Romans922

Berean said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess... ?
> 
> I could get a funny hat too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better make a poll about those too.
> Don't get a red hat. We're neck 'n neck at 2007 posts.
Click to expand...

I'm thinking you will pass me easily, since you joined in Feb. 2009 and I in April 2005.


----------



## Berean

Romans922 said:


> I'm thinking you will pass me easily, since you joined in Feb. 2009 and I in April 2005.



Shorten your sermons and spend more time on the PB. 

Nah, that might not be good. 
Headline: "Local Presbyterian Church Seeks New Pastor"

-----Added 5/30/2009 at 08:23:11 EST-----

*Breaking News*: Josh declined your request. Something about a 10 foot pole....


----------



## Romans922

Berean said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking you will pass me easily, since you joined in Feb. 2009 and I in April 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorten your sermons and spend more time on the PB.
> 
> Nah, that might not be good.
> Headline: "Local Presbyterian Church Seeks New Pastor"
> 
> -----Added 5/30/2009 at 08:23:11 EST-----
> 
> *Breaking News*: Josh declined your request. Something about a 10 foot pole....
Click to expand...


HA

I wonder what kind of name he would consider doing?

Here are some options:

"The Reverend Barnes"
"Fred Greco's Next Door Neighbor"


----------



## Berean

Maybe I'll back on out of our threesome and let you two hash that out, Father Andy. 
After all, you ARE a father.

[walks towards door, waving good-bye...]


----------



## Romans922

Berean said:


> Maybe I'll back on out of our threesome and let you two hash that out, Father Andy.
> After all, you ARE a father.
> 
> [walks towards door, waving good-bye...]



Oh ok.


----------



## Scott1

Unbeknownst to me, something happened and I'm not sure exactly when, but recently... I graduated here. In about 11 months, not sure what this means, but feel I should be thankful, and celebrate.

Soli Deo Gloria!


----------



## Theognome

Scott1 said:


> Unbeknownst to me, something happened and I'm not sure exactly when, but recently... I graduated here. In about 11 months, not sure what this means, but feel I should be thankful, and celebrate.
> 
> Soli Deo Gloria!



Congrabulations! You grajduated! Yer full fledged tank paratroopers!

Theognome


----------



## Berean

Congrats, Scott!


----------



## Whitefield

Theognome said:


> Scott1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbeknownst to me, something happened and I'm not sure exactly when, but recently... I graduated here. In about 11 months, not sure what this means, but feel I should be thankful, and celebrate.
> 
> Soli Deo Gloria!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrabulations! You grajduated! Yer full fledged tank paratroopers!
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


next promotion is to "inflight missle repair"


----------



## PresbyDane

I have a confession to make...

I am way to much on this board, with this post I will have written 5000 posts since 20 dec 2008 that is 5000 posts in 5 months and 13 days.

And this will be my first and only professor title.


----------



## AThornquist

Re4mdant said:


> I have a confession to make...
> 
> I am way to much on this board, with this post I will have written 5000 posts since 20 dec 2008 that is 5000 posts in 5 months and 13 days.
> 
> And this will be my first and only professor title.




Wow. You _do_ spent too much time here!


----------



## Berean

Re4mdant said:


> I have a confession to make...
> 
> I am way to much on this board, with this post I will have written 5000 posts since 20 dec 2008 that is 5000 posts in 5 months and 13 days.
> 
> And this will be my first and only professor title.



Put it on your Resume when you look for a job. Tell them you are Professor Marsh.


----------



## matt01

Re4mdant said:


> I am way to much on this board...



Easy enough to fix.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Whooo hoooo! 1,000 posts! I'm a junior!


----------



## Theognome

I iz a edjukated gradgit!

Theognome


----------



## KSon

I DID IT!!! I hit the big 8-5!! When I started, they told me, "You'll be lucky to see 61", but I refused to let that get me down. I just got up every day, dug deep, and posted. My short-term goal is to now hit the next ultimate milestone----104. No matter what the naysayers do or say, I'm going for it!


----------



## ww

14 more to become a Senior. Does anyone want to help me get there? 

-----Added 7/13/2009 at 05:27:23 EST-----

 Tough Crowd! Good thing I don't need CPR!


----------



## Ivan

whitway said:


> 14 more to become a Senior. Does anyone want to help me get there?
> 
> -----Added 7/13/2009 at 05:27:23 EST-----
> 
> Tough Crowd! Good thing I don't need CPR!



How can we help you?


----------



## Berean

What was it you needed, Wayne?


----------



## PresbyDane

I made it I am now Doctor, Doctor Marsh it has a ring to it


----------



## ww

Ivan said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14 more to become a Senior. Does anyone want to help me get there?
> 
> -----Added 7/13/2009 at 05:27:23 EST-----
> 
> Tough Crowd! Good thing I don't need CPR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can we help you?
Click to expand...


You already did Ivan!


----------



## Berean

Re4mdant said:


> I made it I am now Doctor, Doctor Marsh it has a ring to it



Good night nurse! Now you're a doctor! Do you get a pay raise? What do you specialize in, Doctor Marsh?


----------



## ww

Berean said:


> What was it you needed, Wayne?



Thank You Kind Sir! 

-----Added 7/13/2009 at 06:54:15 EST-----



Re4mdant said:


> I made it I am now Doctor, Doctor Marsh it has a ring to it



Dr Marsh, thank you for coming to my aid!


----------



## Curt

Re4mdant said:


> I made it I am now Doctor, Doctor Marsh it has a ring to it



I agree, Your Doctorness.


----------



## Berean

We're still working on getting Doctor Curt up to 500. At least he's a real doctor, not a quack like....oh, never mind.


----------



## PresbyDane

I specialize in systematic theology and church history. Curt I am sure you will join me in the Doctor lounge before long


----------



## PresbyDane

Berean said:


> We're still working on getting Doctor Curt up to 500. At least he's a real doctor, not a quack like....oh, never mind.



Hey Berean you hurt my feelings


----------



## ww

Do you always have to remind us Josh of your Greatness and our Lowliness?


----------



## Berean

I apologize, Doctor Marsh.


----------



## ww

5 more to Go and I finally make it to my Senior year. It has taken me longer than many but now that I'm close I've chosen to grovel for responses to I can cross the Finish line and complete my Junior year.


----------



## Berean

Here we are looking up at Prince Joshua in his tower as he looks disdainfully on his peasants.


----------



## ww

Berean said:


> Here we are looking up at Prince Joshua in his tower as he looks disdainfully on his peasants.


----------



## Berean

Is there a doctor in the house? Doctor? Doctor? Can you help Wayne?


----------



## ww

Berean said:


> Is there a doctor in the house? Doctor? Doctor? Can you help Wayne?



Norm,

You have been a faithful loyal PB friend! It is time for me to move on to my Senior year. My Speech is being prepared as we speak.


----------



## Berean

These are all dead doctors, of course. Dr. Marsh, you don't smoke do you?


----------



## ww

Thank You! Thank You all for this prestigious award. I want to thank all the little people in my life who have made this moment possible.  In reality I have to thank my dear wife as she is the one who permits me to participate on the PB probably more than she should. 

-----Added 7/13/2009 at 07:32:43 EST-----



Berean said:


> These are all dead doctors, of course. Dr. Marsh, you don't smoke do you?



This reminds me of the video "Dead Doctors Don't Lie" which was used to promote a MLM company.


----------



## Berean

Wayne, our purpose in life has been to help you in your PB edukatshun. Congrats!


----------



## ww

Berean said:


> Wayne, our purpose in life has been to help you in your PB edukatshun. Congrats!



Thanks Norm! I appreciate the schooling I have received here on the PB!


----------



## Sven

*100 More Posts to Go...*

Someday I hope to be a Puritan Board Doctor like Backwoods Presbyterian. That is why I am excited to note that I have 100 more posts before I become a PB sophomore. This is a monumental step for me. It's like I can almost see the end, when I become a PB Doctor. Then everyone will respect me. They'll see my title and say, "Ooh, he's a Doctor!" Everyone will want to ask me all the important questions like, "Are Catholics Christians?" or, "Is Classical Apologetics Arminian?" Then they will sit at my feet in wonder and awe to hear my voice and the sound of my instruction because I am a Doctor. Someday, someday, this dream will be fulfilled. Hopefully the rapture won't ruin my dream.


----------



## Marrow Man

So, is it your intention to boost your posts by starting a thread such as this one?


----------



## Sven

I'm simply announcing my excitement at the prospect of becoming a sophomore.


----------



## SolaScriptura

How... sophomoric!


----------



## Marrow Man

Sven said:


> I'm simply announcing my excitement at the prospect of becoming a sophomore.



So, you're saying that me asking you meaningless questions and having you reply to them would in some way help you reach your goal?


----------



## Reluctantly Reforming

... and is it yours to get to whatever comes after Powdered Wig Enforcer by replying?


----------



## Sven

You guys can see right through me.


----------



## Marrow Man

Reluctantly Reforming said:


> ... and is it yours to get to whatever comes after Powdered Wig Enforcer by replying?



See, your thread has the side benefit of helping out RR as well.


----------



## steven-nemes

I've been a Sophomore for some time now. I gotta say. It's kinda nice.


----------



## LawrenceU

Underclassmen


----------



## Michael Doyle

Im coming up to a 1000


----------



## Berean

I wish we could all be more like Josh. He rocks!


----------



## Marrow Man

LawrenceU said:


> Underclassmen



No kidding. Has anybody bothered to check and see if Sven has his elevator pass? He can't become a sophomore without one...


----------



## Marrow Man

Berean said:


> I wish we could all be more like Josh. He rocks!



Peasants.


----------



## Berean

Berean said:


> I wish we could all be more like Josh. He rocks!



Josh has magic fingers! He puts words in my mouth when it's closed.


----------



## LawrenceU

Marrow Man said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we could all be more like Josh. He rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peasants.
Click to expand...




> .




One of Josh's most enlightening, articulate, and inspiring posts.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Ahem! I just dont know what to say,I never thought I'd make it to junior,do I still have to give you guys my lunch money and stuff?


----------



## matt01

Berean said:


> I wish we could all be more like Josh. He rocks!



Who is this Josh?


----------



## Curt

I just wish I could lose this Freshman beanie.


----------



## Berean

sans nom said:


> Who is this Josh?



Josh is the invisible power behind the board. He's like _The Shadow_.


----------



## Curt

LawrenceU said:


> Underclassmen



They are a bore aren't WE?


----------



## Berean

Curt said:


> I just wish I could lose this Freshman beanie.



You lost it, Doctor.  Now don't act sophomoric.


----------



## Wayne

Two Hundred.

200 peasants.
200 pleasant thoughts.
200 troughs for the pigs to feed in.
200 rivers feed into the sea.
200 posts! See?


----------



## AThornquist

Wayne, you're Posts/Thanks ratio is fantastic. Thou art the man!


----------



## Wayne

I'd post a reply here, but it would mess up the ratio. 

Thanks. Just trying to be of service.


----------



## buggy

Post Number 25!!! Yippee


----------



## puritanpilgrim

*Sophomore*

Finally after six years!


----------



## Brian Withnell

Ah, you must not have a lot of time for posting. My wife made Junior just a while ago, I'm catching up rapidly. You must read a lot more than you write?


----------



## Hamalas




----------



## AThornquist

n00b.


----------



## Blue Tick

Congrats!


----------



## Bald_Brother

Aaaahhhh, if only.... ...alas, I do not post enough.

But, congrats to you, my friend. Doing a Jefferson's on us lowly Freshmen is a goal we all hope to attain.


----------



## ewenlin

=p +1 here haha

congrats


----------



## Skyler

Congratulations!

(...one post closer to Senior...)


----------



## Romans922

You phesants?


----------



## Skyler

Happy peasants!


----------



## Jon Peters

puritanpilgrim said:


> Finally after six years!



I thought I was slow. I may reach sophmore this year!


----------



## Michael

My 667th post...goodbye mark of the beast.


----------



## Berean

Romans922 said:


> You phesants?


----------



## Lady of the Lake

Number of posts is not my whole life, but I sure would like to make it to sophomore. I'm only half way there.

Hmmmm, maybe I should start a post about needing more posts and keep adding comments until I reach my goal. What do you guys think?


----------



## Curt

Lady of the Lake said:


> Number of posts is not my whole life, but I sure would like to make it to sophomore. I'm only half way there.
> 
> Hmmmm, maybe I should start a post about needing more posts and keep adding comments until I reach my goal. What do you guys think?



Been there, done that. At one point I was credited with 10,000,000 posts. What a come down when I went back to 300+.


----------



## Lady of the Lake

Misery does not really love company. Misery just wants relief.


----------



## Blue Tick

Double doctorate title for the first person to hit over 25,000 posts.

Josh is leading the way...


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

*This took me longer than in high school*

I am finally a Puritan Board Sophomore!!!


----------



## Skyler

Congratulations, Unashamed!


----------



## charliejunfan

I have like 1,000,000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok....more like 1,765....


----------



## Megan Mozart

charliejunfan said:


> I have like 1,000,000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok....more like 1,765....



It's nice to see you being a dork on here if I can't see it in person!


----------



## Megan Mozart




----------



## charliejunfan

Joshua just wishes he was the POPE!!! HA!!!


please forgive me oh Peonistrator one.....


----------



## Skyler

I'm trying to understand the feelings behind this post. I've been told I'm terrible at understanding other peoples' feelings and I'm starting to think it's true.


----------



## Skyler

Aahhh... now I get it! We love you too, Josh.


----------



## Skyler

So they were right. I am terrible at understanding other peoples' feelings.


----------



## Curt

I forgot to congratulate me on becoming a junior. Now I'm an upperclassman. That and q buck and a half will get me a non-refillable cup of nasty restaurant coffee.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

Skyler said:


> So they were right. I am terrible at understanding other peoples' feelings.



Well Jesus sadi people would know us by the love we have for each other so I think you are good. Josh just has a hard time admitting his feelings.


----------



## Berean

Unashamed 116 said:


> I am finally a Puritan Board Sophomore!!!



Joe and his sophomoric humor.  Congrats!


----------



## Skyler

Unashamed 116 said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they were right. I am terrible at understanding other peoples' feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Jesus sadi people would know us by the love we have for each other so I think you are good. Josh just has a hard time admitting his feelings.
Click to expand...


Thank you!! Now I feel better!


----------



## Michael Doyle

Whats goin on dudes?....

Hows this for stats... 
Posts: 1,179
Thanks: 459
Thanked 256 Times in 166 Posts 

Im am a rising star through the submission of well timed and qualitative posting.

Thank you very much.

-----Added 9/22/2009 at 03:42:32 EST-----

Sorry...1180


----------



## Megan Mozart

Uhh... I'm a PB Sophomore!!  When did that happen?!?

  



Yaaaaaayyyy!!!!

...wow what an interesting life I must lead, to get so excited about this.


----------



## Berean

Megan Mozart said:


> Uhh... I'm a PB Sophomore!!  When did that happen?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaayyyy!!!!
> 
> ...wow what an interesting life I must lead, to get so excited about this.



It happened at 500 + 1 (while Matt was sleeping).


----------



## Megan Mozart




----------



## Wayne

Six hundert.


----------



## charliejunfan

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## cpomann

This should get me up to an even dozen. Enjoy reading here daily but....... hey, only been here two years so give me a break!


----------



## OPC'n

cpomann said:


> This should get me up to an even dozen. Enjoy reading here daily but....... hey, only been here two years so give me a break!



Wow! Don't break that key board, buddy!


----------



## Ivan

10,000th post. I wonder how many of us have this many or more?


----------



## Scott1

Wow, Ivan, congratulations!


----------



## Skyler

Peasants.


----------



## Michael

900 posts. Hmm, I feel the same.


----------



## Skyler

Congratulations to me. I Have 2,005 Posts/Thanks


----------



## Ivan

Skyler said:


> Congratulations to me. I Have 2,005 Posts/Thanks




Congrats! Or as Josh would say. "Peasant".


----------



## Skyler

Ivan said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to me. I Have 2,005 Posts/Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Or as Josh would say. "Peasant".
Click to expand...


I would make a comment about rodent cerebrums but it would probably get slapped down. So I won't.


----------



## Rich Koster

Skyler said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to me. I Have 2,005 Posts/Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Or as Josh would say. "Peasant".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would make a comment about rodent cerebrums but it would probably get slapped down. So I won't.
Click to expand...


Bat Rains !!!


----------



## Skyler

Inviting the wrath of the Pie Thrack down on yourself, Rich? 

You should have said:

"Bat Reigns!"


----------



## Michael Doyle

Look at me...a very junior 1500ish posts. O to be the peasant I am.


----------



## Rich Koster

Skyler said:


> Inviting the wrath of the Pie Thrack down on yourself, Rich?
> 
> You should have said:
> 
> "Bat Reigns!"



I didn't stutter, although it may be slightly cross-eyed.


----------



## Wayne

Now standing at 10001101101 posts . . .

. . . (in binary)


----------



## dudley

*Thank you PB*

I am a PB member just 6 months since June 21st 2009 and this is my 583rd post. I have been thanked 37 Times in 28 Posts. Total Thanks are 482. I am also happy to be a Puritan Sophomore and I can say my following all the posts and the exchanges have made me more aware of what it means to be a Protestant and especially a Reformed Protestant. I do think this is the best Protestant site on the Internet. I have and am learning much about our Reformed Protestant faith.


----------



## Skyler

There, now it's 38 thanks, Dudley.


----------



## Sven

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Skyler

Happy Birthday to who?


----------



## Notthemama1984

At some point today I went over the grand mark. Just more proof that I spend alot of time on the internet.


----------



## Sven

Just out of curiosity is this supposed to be a four year program? I've been here since sometime in 2008, and I'm only a sophmore.


----------



## Curt

Sven said:


> Just out of curiosity is this supposed to be a four year program? I've been here since sometime in 2008, and I'm only a sophmore.



You being a slow student is not the fault of the board and the mods. When I was in seminary, most students were on the 4 or 5 year plan for the 3-year degree. Slow and steady wins the race (except on the PB).


----------



## Wayne

All depends on how often you post something.


----------



## Sven

I know, I know. It all has to do with the work you put into it. But that leaves me at an impasse: do I sacrifice my real schooling (not to mention my family life) in order to advance on the PB, or do I sacrifice my time on the PB in order to spend time on my real schooling? Tough decisions. I guess there are no easy answers.


----------



## Megan Mozart

1000 posts yay!!!!

And I'm a Junior... cool!!


----------



## Megan Mozart

tehe


----------



## Curt

It's we peasants who pay your handsome moderator salary, bub.


----------



## Curt

Thank you, kind sir. I do appreciate your service.


----------



## Curt

Busted. I guess you know why I was sucking up!


----------



## au5t1n

I think you are a very nice Admin. (I would prefer my payment in 1 million "Thanks" rather than posts so it looks like I'm really smart and useful )


----------



## Megan Mozart

There I give you one!


----------



## au5t1n

Why, thank you.


----------



## Curt

This is one of the few places (outside heaven) where I feel special.


----------



## au5t1n

I'm still really smart and useful. And I already have 1 of those extra thanks, so only 999,999 thanks to go; what do you say to that?


----------



## au5t1n

p.s. And I'm almost a PB Senior, too!


----------



## au5t1n

You're right, Sir. Forgive my insolent outburst. I repent time and again for my incredulously bad behavior.


----------



## au5t1n

There, that wasn't so hard, was it?


----------



## au5t1n

You win every time. I'm not sure why I even try. You are cool, Sir. 

Sincerely,

peasant #663


----------



## au5t1n

I updated my signature with my identification number.


----------



## au5t1n

I see you do.


----------



## au5t1n

Thank you for taking care of things so well, Sir.


----------



## au5t1n

I've always wanted a unique label instead of "Puritanboard Junior," though, so thanks. 

p.s. I still have this little guy -


----------



## au5t1n

Hey, you barred me from changing my own avatar! Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!





I  in shame. 

Edit: Oops, I spoke too soon. Rev. Watson is back, and he's NOT happy!


----------



## au5t1n

Can I keep the new label? I like!


----------



## Zenas

Go Woodchucks!


----------



## au5t1n

Oops, I thought that was a computer glitch. I put 'em back before I saw that post.


----------



## Berean

austinww said:


> I see you do.


 
Nice eek, Austin.


----------



## au5t1n

Berean said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice eek, Austin.
Click to expand...


Thanks to you, he will live on in the new PB world.  I used him quite a bit on this thread before my posts were edited by myself to reflect the party line.


----------



## Zenas

Geux Napoleon!


----------



## au5t1n

austinww said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> austinww said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice eek, Austin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks to you, he will live on in the new PB world.  I used him quite a bit on this thread before my posts were edited *by myself* to reflect the party line.
Click to expand...

 
Alas, I like to quote myself and embolden some words. I crave the attention. Look at me! Look at me! Look at what I said back here, and here, and there! Look at me!


----------



## au5t1n

Is this a sign of acceptance into the PB gang?


----------



## Berean

austinww said:


> *Is this a sign *of acceptance into the *PB gang*?


 
Why are you always seeking a sign, Austin? Are we a gang? Do we have colors? We could all wear Genevan robes. Imagine a city with two street gangs: the Calvins and the Dispensationalists.


----------



## au5t1n

Berean said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this a sign *of acceptance into the *PB gang*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you always seeking a sign, Austin? Are we a gang? Do we have colors? We could all wear Genevan robes. Imagine a city with two street gangs: the Calvins and the Dispensationalists.
Click to expand...

 
 Nice!


----------



## Rich Koster

CONGRATULATIONS TO ME!!! I have been on the PB for a year and didn't accumulate any infractions, or get pitchforks and torches at my front door.


----------



## Michael

Berean said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this a sign *of acceptance into the *PB gang*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you always seeking a sign, Austin? Are we a gang? Do we have colors? We could all wear Genevan robes. Imagine a city with two street gangs: the Calvins and the Dispensationalists.
Click to expand...

 I can see it now. Instead of Sola Scriptura, the Calvins would have Sola...  Word


----------



## Zenas

We can make that happen.


----------



## Curt

Anyone who doesn't understand the "Joshness" of the Joshua is in deep darkness.


----------



## Rich Koster

Brat Rains


----------



## Ivan

Megan Mozart said:


> 1000 posts yay!!!!
> 
> And I'm a Junior... cool!!



Congrats, young lady! I just read your sig...cool. I really like the name 'Jonathan'. "Jonathan Meisberger"...what will the middle name be?


----------



## (^^)Regin

How about the amount of time to read and write a post, does that count? It took me an hour to think about this......  well... it usually takes an hour for me to think about anything......


----------



## au5t1n

I have reached the 1500 mark. I think that means I'm a Senior now, although I like my super cool new eek label better. 

Edit:  I just noticed that Curt up above has over 1500 and is a Junior. So I guess I'm not a Senior after all. But I'm still an



. Long live the old eek!

Down with cheerios!


----------



## Michael

Naw, still a Junior. Be grateful for your EEK.


----------



## Megan Mozart

Ivan said:


> Megan Mozart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 posts yay!!!!
> 
> And I'm a Junior... cool!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, young lady! I just read your sig...cool. I really like the name 'Jonathan'. "Jonathan Meisberger"...what will the middle name be?
Click to expand...


Hehe I'm not pregnant, Ivan (thanks though)... I just know that I'm going to name my first son Jonathan Edward. Maybe I should remove that from my signature so that people aren't mistaken...


----------



## Wayne

> I finally reached 1000 posts!



Translation for all of you on the PB: Josh has finally _*read*_ 1,000 of your posts.


----------



## Adam's Eve

26 posts for me! Yeah, I know... novice.


----------



## etexas

Good one Josh! I like a nice burn! LOL!


----------



## Curt

Nice going young fella.


----------



## etexas

Eat my Dust! LOL!


----------



## dudley

I am happy to say I now have 732 posts! This will be my 733rd.


----------



## au5t1n

dudley said:


> I am happy to say I now have 732 posts! This will be my 733rd.


 
Way to step outside the box and celebrate a post count that's not even a multiple of 100, Dudley!


----------



## etexas

6172!!!!! Man! I CAN talk a lot! My granny was right!


----------



## coramdeo

WOW! I made it! I am now a Sophomore with 500+ post! and it only took 14 months.
Congrats to me!!


----------



## dudley

Congratulations to me. I Have *1,193 *Posts. I am also now a* Puritan Junior *and have been complimented by several PB members in my sound understanding of the Reformed theology. I thank God for my election to the Reformed Protestant fold and Protestantism. I am thankful to be a Presbyterian. I am thankful I was rescued by Gods grace from the bondage of popery and Roman Catholicism. I am thankful I was led to the Puritan Board and became a member. I am thankful I have both learned and contributed to this site.


----------



## Berean

dudley said:


> I am happy to say I now have 732 posts! This will be my 733rd.


 
But you were a Junior with 733 posts back on January 8th.


----------



## dudley

Congratulations to me I now have 1,195 posts and am now a Puritan Junior!


----------



## Berean

dudley said:


> Congratulations to me I now have 1,195 posts and am now a Puritan Junior!


----------



## dudley

Berean said:


> dudley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to say I now have 732 posts! This will be my 733rd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you were a Junior with 733 posts back on January 8th.
Click to expand...

That is true but I take my membership on the PB seriously. I visit every day and contribute every day. I am now an avowed and serious Protestant and a Presbyterian looking to understand the Reforemed faith and theolgy our Lord and His Father so graciosly elected me too. I was saved by amazing grace from the bondage of popery and roman catholicism. I am proud and thankful to be a Protestant a Calvinist and a PRESBYTERIAN !


----------



## Mushroom

Yep. I'm a peasant. But this post makes number 4000, which makes me a PB Post-graduate. Since this is the first (and probably last) time I've ever been a post-graduate anything, I thought I should celebrate by posting it here. It's been a very edifying couple of years.


----------



## Berean

Brad said:


> Yep. I'm a peasant. But this post makes number 4000, which makes me a PB Post-graduate. Since this is the first (and probably last) time I've ever been a post-graduate anything, I thought I should celebrate by posting it here. It's been a very edifying couple of years.


 
Congrats on your Post-grad degree, Brad!


----------



## au5t1n

"Administrator" is so boring. You should change it to "Peasant King."


----------



## JOwen

1000 posts. I think I started in 2005? Took me long enough.

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------

Nope, 2003. Even worse. I wish I were more profound...


----------



## Scott1

Congratulations, Jerrold!


----------



## JOwen

Thanks Scott.


----------



## JennyG

I'm not complaining, but I'm sure that post-counter has added on some to my tally....
I was keeping an eye on the number, because I knew I was getting near the magic 1,000. This afternoon it was 999, but when next I logged in and posted, it was 1003!!
Never mind, hooray, I'm a Tertian! (that's St Andrews-speak for what you people call a Junior)


----------



## dudley

*Monday June 21st will be the first anniversary of my becoming a PB member.*

This Monday, June 21st will mark the first anniversary of my becoming a Puritan Board member. My active involvement on this site I believe has helped me more fully understand what it means to be a Protestant and further understand why I am a Presbyterian and Reformed Protestant.

The knowledge I have gained coming to this site and contributing also I believe has made me become more truly Protestant than even some cradle Protestants I have come to know. It has strengthened my faith as a Christian. I want to thank the Puritan Board administrators and all the PB active members for sharing their faith with me on this wonderful site. I hope have been able to in some way strengthen the faith of other members. I look forward to the 2nd year of my PB membership. Thank you to everyone and I also thank God.


----------



## JennyG

Congratulations, dear brother I'm nearing the one-year mark myself, but I can't match your score for posts!


----------



## Andres

dudley said:


> This Monday, June 21st will mark the first anniversary of my becoming a Puritan Board member. My active involvement on this site I believe has helped me more fully understand what it means to be a Protestant and further understand why I am a Presbyterian and Reformed Protestant.
> 
> The knowledge I have gained coming to this site and contributing also I believe has made me become more truly Protestant than even some cradle Protestants I have come to know. It has strengthened my faith as a Christian. I want to thank the Puritan Board administrators and all the PB active members for sharing their faith with me on this wonderful site. I hope have been able to in some way strengthen the faith of other members. I look forward to the 2nd year of my PB membership. Thank you to everyone and I also thank God.



Yes sir, you most certainly have been an encouragement to me!


----------



## dudley

Thank you Jenny and Andres for your words of encouragement.


----------



## Scott1

I'm not sure if this counts, but it is gratifying to have been thanked so many times!

Right now, it is crossing the 2,500 mark, and I'm thankful to God and His people.


----------



## dudley

Congratulations Scott You are thanked because of your fine posts and contributions to the Board!


----------



## Andres

Awwwwwwwwwwwww yeaaaaaaaaahhhh... This is my 3,000 post!  I have been a PB member for exactly a year as I joined in July of '09. Thanks everyone for letting me be part of this great board!

In honor of my 3000 post, please enjoy this fine video of grown men celebrating like fools. 

[video=youtube;SFrMSzoLXIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFrMSzoLXIU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## MLCOPE2

798 yay.


----------



## Leslie Koster

I don't want any one to get jealous  but with this post I will be at "27" posts. I know I know it's a number hard to achieve but with much time and effort I was able to accomplish it!


----------



## Berean

Leslie Koster said:


> I don't want any one to get jealous  but with this post I will be at "27" posts. I know I know it's a number hard to achieve but with much time and effort I was able to accomplish it!


 
At least you know how to make your banana dance! Good show!


----------



## Romans922

*3,000 Posts*

I have made 3,000 posts...


----------



## nwink

Romans922 said:


> I have made 3,000 posts...



Congrats, Graduate. D'you think you could give this freshman a little tutoring?


----------



## Wayne

Nathan:

Just keep postin'. You'll get there.


----------



## Andres

Wayne said:


> Nathan:
> 
> Just keep postin'. You'll get there.


 
what if Jesus comes back before?


----------



## MLCOPE2

Andres said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan:
> 
> Just keep postin'. You'll get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what if Jesus comes back before?
Click to expand...

 
I thought he already came back in the 80's


----------



## Romans922

nwink said:


> D'you think you could give this freshman a little tutoring?



Listen to Wayne. Learn from my mistakes of answering questions or horrible theology too quickly.


----------



## Edward

nwink said:


> D'you think you could give this freshman a little tutoring?



Post on the football, food, and gun threads.


----------



## dudley

Congrats on hiting 3000 posts and welcome to the PB Graduate group brother!!!


----------



## JennyG

Wow, 3,000 posts looks so far ahead in the blue distance 
what's your secret?


----------



## Peairtach

No-one should be allowed to rejoice here until the quality of their posts has been vetted. It's not quantity that counts but edifying quality.


----------



## Reformed Roman

Good point Richard. Anyone could spam up 3,000 posts. Then again, I don't know how anyone with 3,000 posts couldn't have some good edifying posts.


----------



## Skyler

Congratulations to me, I just hit top poster for the first time. 

w00t!


----------



## JennyG

Zach Rohman said:


> Good point Richard. Anyone could spam up 3,000 posts. Then again, I don't know how anyone with 3,000 posts couldn't have some good edifying posts.



3,000 posts and not an edifying one among them...? 
I think it could probably be done 

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------

congrats, Jonathan. I never knew that was your grand aim


----------



## Skyler

JennyG said:


> never knew that was your grand aim



I try to make all my aims grand. =)


----------



## JennyG

Skyler said:


> I try to make all my aims grand. =)



hahaha - nice one


----------



## Skyler

Post #3,001. I have finally graduated.

Too bad the degree isn't accredited. =)


----------



## Notthemama1984

This is my 3,000 post. What does this mean? Simply put, I have no real friends.


----------



## Skyler

Hey! I have real friends, and I have more posts than you do. 8)


----------



## nicnap

Chaplainintraining said:


> This is my 3,000 post. What does this mean? Simply put, I have no real friends.



Congrats ... it took me several (almost 6 years) to reach 3,000.

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------

I really don't know how long it took; I was just taking the opportunity to add some more to my count.


----------



## Wayne

Congrats, it took me several years to have no real friends.


----------



## Andres

Congrats on 3K Boliver! I'm inching nearer to four thousand and best believe when i hit that mark, we are going to have a PB par-tay!


----------



## Notthemama1984

You are only ten away. This is what you need to do. Instead of writing a long post with any new questions you have about your bookshelves, you need to break them up over ten different posts. 

Let's get this party started!

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------




Skyler said:


> Hey! I have real friends, and I have more posts than you do. 8)


 
Show off.


----------



## Andres

and with this post, I now have 4000! I am a Puritanboard Postgraduate! I will now add this distinguished honor to my resume as it is indeed an accomplishment I am proud of. 

I couldn't have done it without the moderators who kept me on track, of course all you members who enter into bane discussions with me, and last but not least I can't leave out the new people who I always try to welcome to boost my post count. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Notthemama1984

I am only 959 behind you! 

So I think I heard something about a party for you becoming a postgraduate?


----------



## Skyler

730 posts to go.


----------



## Andres

Chaplainintraining said:


> So I think I heard something about a party for you becoming a postgraduate?



I just checked and i show it's only 420 miles from Hankamer to Abilene. If you leave now, you could be here just in time for dinner and just let me know what you like to drink my friend!


----------



## Notthemama1984

Texas staples work fine: Sweet Tea and Shiner. 

Every time I have some reason to go to Dallas I check to see how far you are from where I am going. For some reason I keep thinking Abilene is a burb of DFW area. 

One day friend we shall meet up.


----------



## Andres

We often travel to DFW to visit my wife's family. Perhaps the Lord will ordain it so that we are in the area at the same time one day. I really want to hear you preach though, so I guess I am the one who needs to travel south.


----------



## Steve Curtis

1000 posts... but is that a _literal_ 1000? Hmmm...


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

1,000!!! I am a Puritan Board Junior now!!!


----------



## JohnGill

Chaplainintraining said:


> Texas staples work fine: Sweet Tea and Shiner.
> 
> Every time I have some reason to go to Dallas I check to see how far you are from where I am going. For some reason I keep thinking Abilene is a burb of DFW area.
> 
> One day friend we shall meet up.



I'm just glad we get Shiner up here in AK.

This is post 1,510. I haven't set a post goal though. Is that bad?


----------



## Berean

Joseph Scibbe said:


> 1,000!!! I am a Puritan Board Junior now!!!



Congrats, Joe. I noticed that you recently changed your username. Was that to celebrate the occasion of the 1000th? Can I call you Junior? 

Here, I have a few of these guys left from another party over at Martin's house.


----------



## Scott1

The same festive, disoriented bananas arrived late in our neighborhood; yet, indicated a desire to also celebrate the august occasion of Joseph's 1,000 posts.

They represent that they are reformed bananas.

Congratulations!


----------



## Notthemama1984

JohnGill said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas staples work fine: Sweet Tea and Shiner.
> 
> Every time I have some reason to go to Dallas I check to see how far you are from where I am going. For some reason I keep thinking Abilene is a burb of DFW area.
> 
> One day friend we shall meet up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad we get Shiner up here in AK.
> 
> This is post 1,510. I haven't set a post goal though. Is that bad?
Click to expand...


That is good to know that Shiner is in AK. Last time I was in AK I was only eleven so Shiner was not on my list at the time.


----------



## Berean

Scott1 said:


> They represent that they are reformed bananas.



They should be. They live on Southern Presbyterian's website.


----------



## Skyler

I hate to do this, but... before I posted this, I had 3456 posts. Now I don't.


----------



## Andres

Congratulations to me! You are now reading the post of a PuritanBoard Professor!


----------



## Zach

Andres said:


> Congratulations to me! You are now reading the post of a PuritanBoard Professor!



Congrats brother! Does this mean I should now take notes when you post?


----------



## Zenas

I have a lot of posts.


----------



## Andres

Zach said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to me! You are now reading the post of a PuritanBoard Professor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats brother! Does this mean I should now take notes when you post?
Click to expand...


Yes, on what not to write.


----------



## NB3K

Andres said:


> Congratulations to me! You are now reading the post of a PuritanBoard Professor!



Well in that case we need to celebrate!!!!


----------



## Brother John

I just posted


----------



## jogri17

Congrats to me for having near one thousand posts. I'm almost there.

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------


----------



## Wayne

Four K. 

TA DA.

And all the Josh said, "Pheasant!"


----------

